# Promise Ultra 133 TX2

## Xaanin

Has anyone been able to get this controller card to work under gentoo? 

I have compiled support for promise controller chipsets (the one which this card uses is included) but that didn't help anything. Also tried to load it by passing a line to the kernel at boot, though still nothing. So if anyone has gotten this card working please let me know how.

----------

## mellofone

 *Xaanin wrote:*   

> Has anyone been able to get this controller card to work under gentoo? 
> 
> I have compiled support for promise controller chipsets (the one which this card uses is included) but that didn't help anything. Also tried to load it by passing a line to the kernel at boot, though still nothing. So if anyone has gotten this card working please let me know how.

 

What kernel sources [and version] are you using?

----------

## Xaanin

2.4.19-gentoo-r7

----------

## mellofone

 *Xaanin wrote:*   

> 2.4.19-gentoo-r7

 

I have the exact same problem with my Ultra TX2 100.

I couldn't get it working with any of the gentoo sources, but it works perfectly with the vainlla sources. There is a bug filed:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2531

What kind of errors do you get when booting?

----------

## Xaanin

I haven't seen any error at all when booting, just that it doesn't load. I can do a cat on /proc/pci and it will show up there, as:

```
 unknown mass storage controller: Promise technology inc. 20265 (rev 2)
```

20265 is the chipset number for the card.

----------

## mellofone

 *Xaanin wrote:*   

> I haven't seen any error at all when booting, just that it doesn't load. I can do a cat on /proc/pci and it will show up there, as:
> 
> ```
>  unknown mass storage controller: Promise technology inc. 20265 (rev 2)
> ```
> ...

 

Are you booting from the card?

----------

## Xaanin

No I am not. That's probably why I haven't seen any errors either =)

----------

## mellofone

 *Xaanin wrote:*   

> No I am not. That's probably why I haven't seen any errors either =)

 

Heh. Bingo!  :Smile: 

Try the vanilla sources, that's what solved it for me. I've tried every version of the gentoo sources (r1 -r7) and not one of them worked with my promise card. From what I have read, the 133 and 100 are next to identical...

----------

## Xaanin

Lol now it works with 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 kernel..

make mrproper

make menuconfig (select everything again)

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

Works perfectly now, kinda strange but I'm happy =)

----------

## mellofone

 *Xaanin wrote:*   

> Lol now it works with 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 kernel..
> 
> make mrproper
> 
> make menuconfig (select everything again)
> ...

 

Hmmmm. I never did try mrproper....Maybe I should try that....

----------

